# Maintenance



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I was talking to a painter buddy of mine - he don't own no pressure washing stuff. 

I was making a suggestion to him, so let me toss this off you guys to see if got a clear picture or I got my head so far up my butt I need a glass belly button for a "naval observatory"

Here's the story:
We all know (and tell the HO) that if interior paint is kept clean, it lasts MANY years longer - dirt and grease will etch it's way into the surface and deteriorate the coating. Keeping it clean prevents that. HO's can grok that. 

Now, is this also true for exterior paints? Is there a market to sell a yearly (yet gentle) house washing to make the paint job last significantly longer? and if so, how do you (who are succersfull selling this service) go about it?

(He really needs marketting and sales ideas)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, alot of exterior contractors provide yearly maintenance programs. Several on this forum do, but I couldn't point them out to ya. I'm sure they'll be along shortly.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We offer the Maintenance Program from NAPP. It does not include p-washing yearly, but we go and look over the house for maintenance issues. Leaking gutters, mold on walks, rotting wood ect. If it needs repair or paint outside of the warranty we will charge for services.
I would think that power washing will break down the coating after years and years of washing- I might be wrong though


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

premierpainter said:


> We offer the Maintenance Program from NAPP.
> I would think that power washing will break down the coating after years and years of washing- I might be wrong though


That's what I want to know. But I would think (always trouble when I do that) that a "gentle" wash with a weak bleach and detergent would kill the microbes that destroy a finsih. Again, I don't know. Looking for someone that does.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

soft washing is the way to go. it's a relatively easy sell because it makes sense when you explain/educate the customer. houses we wash rarely have any more pressure applied to the siding and trim than a decently strong water hose would apply. the key is in the chemicals used, how they are applied and how long they are allowed to sit. you're right on with the diluted bleach mix, but add a little soap to help hold the bleach onto the wall and to help loosen the grime and grit. our procedure goes something like this
1)pick a starting point and pre-rinse the plants and flowers along the wall and also prewet the windows.
2)mist the siding if you're working in the sun 
3)apply soap/bleach mix from the bottom up
4)while the soap/bleach mix does it's thing, start rinsing the plants and windows of your next area and rewet the plants of the first area and re-wet the windows of the first area.
5)rinse the soap/bleach from the first area from the top down
6)apply soap/bleach to next area and keep repeating

depending on how much rain you've gotten and how hot it is, you may need to rinse even more. be sure you work relatively small areas. soap/bleach mixes will dry out faster than you think so you don't want to try and do half the house in one pass and you really don't want your soap/bleach mix drying on the surface. that is bad for the paint, and also means you'll probably be washing the windows by hand to get the soap scum off. 
low pressure, a lot of rinsing, professional handling and knowledge of the chemicals needed, and the benefit of a clean house so the paint should last longer are our main selling points. when asked about the safety of plants and flowers, explain that rinsing and dilution are the key to keeping them safe and by the end of the house wash, you will have done their watering for the day. 

we also scrub the face of the gutters to get those nasty black streaks out on most homes. we scrub after the first plant/window rinse and before applying the house wash soap/bleach mix.

there are a lot of other finer points and tricks and variables too but that is the basic procedure. 

hope that helps
john


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

All good, but what if the paints flaking, sand, scrape or pressure wash.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

if the paint is flaking, point it out before you do the wash and sell them on a repaint

john


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

*I Love Lowes*

You could also charge 'em some $ to do a window cleaning job along with the washing, it is actually kind of fun and rewarding as well as being very thorough. What the hell you are there with the ladders.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

i agree with adding on other services if you can, but man i hate pulling those ladders off the truck. i can't even remember the last house wash that i used the ladder on.


----------



## Pressure Cleaning (Nov 1, 2007)

Yep no ladders needed for most house washes. :thumbsup: Gotta love it.


----------

